

Connecting data to theory--need some advice - tomrod

Howdy HN! I'm a long-time reader/brand new poster. I'm an economics PhD student studying industrial organization. I'm currently looking into the effect of contracting B2B service impact on intra-firm group dynamics.<p>As you can imagine, getting intra-firm data is extremely difficult due to its confidential nature. I'm having a lot of trouble finding data to match theories out there.<p>If you know of some other way to get such information, I would love to hear your suggestions!<p>If you are in a position that you can legally share such information (after appropriate NDAs), I am very interested in getting in contact with you.
======
tomrod
Addendum: essentially looking for operating costs as percentage of revenue
both before and after contracting B2B services.

